# Recovering Spanish citizenship



## pingypang (May 24, 2009)

Greetings,

I recently discovered that I have the right to Spanish citizenship, but only after living in Spain for a year. My question is: Has anyone on this forum done this? I haven't been able to find much information online about this process nor the forms. Can anyone on here give some insight into this?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You will have to give us more information or check on the Spanish Embassy site for the country you are a resident in.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pingypang said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I recently discovered that I have the right to Spanish citizenship, but only after living in Spain for a year. My question is: Has anyone on this forum done this? I haven't been able to find much information online about this process nor the forms. Can anyone on here give some insight into this?


Where were you born and what passport do you hold???

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

pingypang said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I recently discovered that I have the right to Spanish citizenship, but only after living in Spain for a year. My question is: Has anyone on this forum done this? I haven't been able to find much information online about this process nor the forms. Can anyone on here give some insight into this?


I thought it was quite a complicated and drawn out procedure


----------



## pingypang (May 24, 2009)

The embassy/consulate sites don't have this information. They sent me to the Minister of Justice site, where I couldn't find the information either. From what I understand, you just register once you're in Spain and after a year file the petition before the Presiding Judge of the Civil Registry of my domicile in Spain. I just couldn't find the required documentation nor petition/application form online. I was hoping someone on here had gone through this process or knew someone who had.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have ABSOLUTELY NEVER heard of this. If the Embassy site does not have it then I suggest you approach the Embassy direct. The Ambassador is Spain's representative in your country. If you can make no progress then I suggest you ask your lawyer.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm assuming that you were once a spanish citizen then went and changed your citizenship to another country and now want to be Spanish again.. is that right???


Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

My guess is that you are British and are talking about becoming a resident legally via padron et cetera, am I right ?:lol:


----------



## pingypang (May 24, 2009)

civil.udg.es/NORMACIVIL/estatal/CC/1T1.htm#BM22

I would be recovering it from my grandmother, who was originally Spanish. So, back to the topic at hand...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pingypang said:


> civil.udg.es/NORMACIVIL/estatal/CC/1T1.htm#BM22
> 
> I would be recovering it from my grandmother, who was originally Spanish. So, back to the topic at hand...



Back to the topic in hand??? I hadnt noticed that we'd changed the topic??? If you want us to help we will try, but in order to do so you have to helo us, otherwise the answer could be 1, easy, 2. difficult or 3. impossible

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

pingypang said:


> civil.udg.es/NORMACIVIL/estatal/CC/1T1.htm#BM22
> 
> I would be recovering it from my grandmother, who was originally Spanish. So, back to the topic at hand...


I'm afraid its unlikely any of us would have any knowledge .... you have a claim to it by the sounds of it.

It would be no advantage to me for instance, and of course not having Spanish ancestory would make it a much much harder procedure even if I wanted to do it ... sorry


----------



## pingypang (May 24, 2009)

Okay, sorry. I figured at least someone on here would have done it or know someone who had. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

pingypang said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I recently discovered that I have the right to Spanish citizenship, but only after living in Spain for a year. My question is: Has anyone on this forum done this? I haven't been able to find much information online about this process nor the forms. Can anyone on here give some insight into this?


On the Consulate site (Spanish Consulate in Draycott Place, London) they have a good starter for 10.....

GRANDCHILDREN OF SPANISH NATIONALS (art. 22.2. f) C.C.).- Those persons with a grandmother or grandfather who was originally Spanish may apply for Spanish nationality by means of one year’s legal residence in Spain. This procedure must be initiated by the Head of the Registry Office in the Spanish place of residence, and is resolved by the Ministry of Justice.

So, in theory then, get yourself down to the Registry Office of your Spanish Place of Residence and have the Ministry of Justice resolve it..... take the web page with you in case they don't believe you.

Nationality

Good hunting - and I suspect, mucha, pero que MUCHA, paciencia.

Xose


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My paternal grandmother was a Romany Jew!

I had to jump through hoops to be allowed to buy a caravan and get a circumcision.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> My paternal grandmother was a Romany Jew!
> 
> I had to jump through hoops to be allowed to buy a caravan and get a circumcision.



The question is why on earth did you want a caravan and circumcision  ?????

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> The question is why on earth did you want a caravan and circumcision  ?????
> 
> Jo xxx


It was no skin off my nose Jo!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

pingypang said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I recently discovered that I have the right to Spanish citizenship, but only after living in Spain for a year. My question is: Has anyone on this forum done this? I haven't been able to find much information online about this process nor the forms. Can anyone on here give some insight into this?


MJusticia.es - Nacionalidad


----------



## pingypang (May 24, 2009)

scharlack said:


> MJusticia.es - Nacionalidad


Thanks for that link. Seems they've updated the docs. I was able to find most of the information I'm looking for there. If anyone's actually done this recently, I'd love to hear your story.


----------

